# Delivery options



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

Hi,

Looking for advice on getting a grinder delivered within the UK and was hoping if anyone has had any good experiences with certain companies or ones to avoid!?

Cheers,

Matt


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

They are all the same! Wrap it well, make sure there is no room in the box for anything to move. Wrap the hopper separately in case in gets tipped upside down. What type of grinder


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Most are the same but I'd suggest giving Yodel a wide berth. Had nothing but bad experience with that company as they just use self employed drivers who don't really care.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Yeh most seem to be much the same though heard good things about DPD. Get it double boxed and as others said no room for movement in the box, the hopper is the fragile bit.


----------



## 386matt (May 19, 2016)

Cheers guys! For a SJ.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

* Remove the collar adjustment rod, just6 in case it gets whacked.

* Box the hopper with lots of bubblewrap, then put box inside the shipping outer on top of the grinder - again with lots of padding / bubblewrap.

* Try to use a tri-wall corrugated outer.

DPD & APC Overnight are good.


----------

